# Sound and CM10



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm having difficulty with sound not connecting to power very well.

Headphones work....barely, its really quiet and I suspect Speakers aren't connecting to powers at all.

Dell Streak 7, I'm compiling, <-------source is in my github

Here is the logs


```
<br />
I/mediaserver(  107): ServiceManager: 0x2afeace0<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  107): Using default 3000 mSec as standby time.<br />
V/MediaPlayerService(  107): MediaPlayerService created<br />
I/CameraService(  107): CameraService started (pid=107)<br />
E/CameraService(  107): Could not load camera HAL module<br />
D/libEGL  (  104): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_tegra.so<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_SPEAKER<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadGlobalConfig() mAttachedOutputDevices 0002<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_SPEAKER<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadGlobalConfig() mDefaultOutputDevice 0002<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_IN_BUILTIN_MIC<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadGlobalConfig() mAvailableInputDevices 40000<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadHwModules() loading module primary<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadHwModule() loading output primary<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 44100<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadOutChannels() AUDIO_CHANNEL_OUT_STEREO<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_CHANNEL_OUT_STEREO<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_FORMAT_PCM_16_BIT<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_SPEAKER<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_WIRED_HEADPHONE<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_AUX_DIGITAL<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_ALL_SCO<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_OUTPUT_FLAG_PRIMARY<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadOutput() adding output mSupportedDevices 047a, mFlags 0002<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadHwModule() loading input primary<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 8000<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 11025<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 16000<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 22050<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 24000<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 32000<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 44100<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 48000<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadInChannels() AUDIO_CHANNEL_IN_MONO<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_CHANNEL_IN_MONO<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadInChannels() adding channelMask 0010<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_CHANNEL_IN_STEREO<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadInChannels() adding channelMask 000c<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_FORMAT_PCM_16_BIT<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_IN_BUILTIN_MIC<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_IN_BLUETOOTH_SCO_HEADSET<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadInput() adding input mSupportedDevices c0000<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadHwModules() loading module a2dp<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadHwModule() loading output a2dp<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadSamplingRates() adding rate 44100<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadOutChannels() AUDIO_CHANNEL_OUT_STEREO<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_CHANNEL_OUT_STEREO<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_FORMAT_PCM_16_BIT<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): stringToEnum() found AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_ALL_A2DP<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadOutput() adding output mSupportedDevices 0380, mFlags 0000<br />
I/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): loadAudioPolicyConfig() loaded /system/etc/audio_policy.conf<br />
E/audio_hw_primary(  107): adev_open: name:'audio_hw_if'<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  107): loadHwModule() Loaded primary audio interface from Streak 7 audio HW HAL (audio) handle 1<br />
D/audio_hw_primary(  107): adev_open_output_stream<br />
D/audio_hw_primary(  107): out_get_sample_rate<br />
D/audio_hw_primary(  107): out_get_buffer_size<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  107): HAL output buffer size 1024 frames, normal mix buffer size 1024 frames<br />
I/AudioMixer(  107): found effect "Multichannel Downmix To Stereo" from The Android Open Source Project<br />
D/audio_hw_primary(  107): out_get_buffer_size<br />
D/audio_hw_primary(  107): out_get_sample_rate<br />
V/AudioSystem(  107): ioConfigChanged() event 0<br />
V/AudioSystem(  107): ioConfigChanged() new output samplingRate 44100, format 1 channels 3 frameCount 1024 latency 46<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  107): Using module 1 has the primary audio interface<br />
D/audio_hw_primary(  107): adev_set_mode: mode: 0<br />
D/audio_hw_primary(  107): adev_set_master_volume: volume: 1.000000<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): setOutputDevice() output 2 device 0002 delayMs 0<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): setOutputDevice() prevDevice 0002<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): setStreamMute() unmuting non muted stream!<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): setStreamMute() unmuting non muted stream!<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): setOutputDevice() changing device<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  107): AudioFlinger's thread 0x2aff2580 ready to run<br />
W/AudioFlinger(  107): Thread AudioOut_2 cannot connect to the power manager service<br />
D/audio_hw_primary(  107): adev_set_voice_volume: volume: 0.000000<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): checkAndSetVolume() cannot set stream 6 volume with force use = 0 for comm<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  107): loadHwModule() Loaded a2dp audio interface from A2DP Audio HW HAL (audio) handle 3<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): setSystemProperty() property ro.camera.sound.forced, value 0<br />
V/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  107): ENFORCED_AUDIBLE can be muted<br />
I/AudioPolicyService(  107): Loaded audio policy from LEGACY Audio Policy HAL (audio_policy)<br />
```


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

you never said what device or if you compiled it yourself. always assume the people helping you know nothing of your current problem.


----------



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, sorry, thought I put that in.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Your device is most likely too old to run CM10. It had no support from Dell after 2.2 and probably has lots of driver issues from incompatibilities.


----------



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> Your device is most likely too old to run CM10. It had no support from Dell after 2.2 and probably has lots of driver issues from incompatibilities.


Except I have made ICS and JB successfully run on this.

Also Dell pushed out Honeycomb as well.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Running does not mean drivers all work.

Example: see hp touchpad or the many other devices with incomplete ports (desire hd, thunderbolt, etc).


----------



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> Running does not mean drivers all work.
> 
> Example: see hp touchpad or the many other devices with incomplete ports (desire hd, thunderbolt, etc).


See the Toshiba Folio 100. DerArtem has the device completely working. It is a ventana board device, which is exactly the same.

I'm just trying to get help here, not start an argument with you.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

No idea from the logcat whats going on there but a bootchart may help give some clues look here

http://elinux.org/Using_Bootchart_on_Android

and some other resources
http://www.innovantesindia.com/wordpress/2010/12/13/bootchart-a-utility-to-analyze-the-boot-up-of-android-phone/
https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-android/+spec/linaro-android-enable-bootchart

Good Luck!


----------



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

Just to close this out, worked with another dev to use mixer paths.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

